# Why incels hate LGBT people so much?



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

I see a lot of incels hating LGBT people here. Why they hate? Why do you guys care about what others do with their bodies? 

The reason is pretty obvious. LGBT people are accepted by the majority in civilized countries. LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life. Incels face a completely different situation: Incels aren't accepted and incels don't have any sex at all. The reason is jealousy. Incels try to cope by hanging on old dogmas. 

Hating LGBT people won't help you. It makes you non-NT in developed countries.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

@thecel what do you think?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I see a lot of incels hating LGBT people here. Why they hate? Why do you guys care about what others do with their bodies?
> 
> The reason is pretty obvious. LGBT people are accepted by the majority in civilized countries. LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life. Incels face a completely different situation: Incels aren't accepted and incels don't have any sex at all. The reason is jealousy. Incels try to cope by hanging on old dogmas.
> 
> Hating LGBT people won't help you. It makes you non-NT in developed countries.


Mostly because of my ideological beliefs nothing linked to this forum.

Majority of the time though it is because they engage in worst of society and they are cancerous at best trying to leach into parts of civilisation they have no rights to deal with. They are imposing themselves on religious institutions and trying to provide people with a false sense that their way of life is normal, going to such lengths as to force their beliefs on children before they even have a grasp of what a relationship truly entails.

I mean if we are going from a scientific standpoint they are the main cause for the vast majority of antibiotic resistant STDs out there today due to them being an incredibly irresponsible subgroup of people that should not be accepted with how they act.

This is a pretty shallow explanation but hope it helps.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Mostly because of my ideological beliefs nothing linked to this forum.
> 
> Majority of the time though it is because they engage in worst of society and they are cancerous at best trying to leach into parts of civilisation they have no rights to deal with. They are imposing themselves on religious institutions and trying to provide people with a false sense that their way of life is normal, going to such lengths as to force their beliefs on children before they even have a grasp of what a relationship truly entails.
> 
> ...


I think STD thing is a myth.


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I see a lot of incels hating LGBT people here. Why they hate? Why do you guys care about what others do with their bodies?
> 
> The reason is pretty obvious. LGBT people are accepted by the majority in civilized countries. LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life. Incels face a completely different situation: Incels aren't accepted and incels don't have any sex at all. The reason is jealousy. Incels try to cope by hanging on old dogmas.
> 
> Hating LGBT people won't help you. It makes you non-NT in developed countries.


I don’t hate them tbh I have family members that are homosexuals


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Feb 26, 2021)

Closed homosexuals ngl


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Mostly because of my ideological beliefs nothing linked to this forum.
> 
> Majority of the time though it is because they engage in worst of society and they are cancerous at best trying to leach into parts of civilisation they have no rights to deal with. They are imposing themselves on religious institutions and trying to provide people with a false sense that their way of life is normal, going to such lengths as to force their beliefs on children before they even have a grasp of what a relationship truly entails.
> 
> ...


That sums it up pretty well. That's not even considering all the possible religious reasons many would hate gay people for.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 26, 2021)

keep conseravtism


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 26, 2021)

Because they fuck ass


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 26, 2021)

Because we are BASED

DAILY REMINDER OP'S OPINIONS DON'T MATTER AND HE SHOULD BE THROWN IN A CAGE


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I think STD thing is a myth.


No it is just an uncomfortable truth, they are the group of people who are most likely to not use protection and they are the most promiscuous group of people.

At the highest level according to surveys within the LGBTQ community they have triple digit partners on average.

This is what happens when everyone has a male sex drive and zero morality. Gay people are just a collection of the worst portions of the west when it decides to take a hedonistic approach to living as opposed to valuing simpler living.


Blue said:


> That sums it up pretty well. That's not even considering all the possible religious reasons many would hate gay people for.


Honestly I am not religious so I wouldn't even go there, but facing the facts that the west has been upheld on religious views for centuries which recognised that degeneracy was going to lead to our downfall they had a hatred for gays. 

That and we can witness similarities to allowing degenerate behaviours and the failure of civilisation such as it's increased prevalence in late stage Roman Empire and ancient Greece.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Because we are BASED
> 
> DAILY REMINDER OP'S OPINIONS DON'T MATTER AND HE SHOULD BE THROWN IN A CAGE


I think someone claimed that more and more Islamic scholars think that homosexuality is just not normal but actually encouraged if one is curious about other men.


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I see a lot of incels hating LGBT people here. Why they hate? Why do you guys care about what others do with their bodies?
> 
> The reason is pretty obvious. LGBT people are accepted by the majority in civilized countries. LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life. Incels face a completely different situation: Incels aren't accepted and incels don't have any sex at all. The reason is jealousy. Incels try to cope by hanging on old dogmas.
> 
> Hating LGBT people won't help you. It makes you non-NT in developed countries.


nigga , they are more likely to commit suicide or molest kids , they are either brainwashed or mentally ill the "im just being myself bro" is total and utter cope , they are coping afterall .


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I think someone claimed that more and more Islamic scholars think that homosexuality is just not normal but actually encouraged if one is curious about other men.


Someone? Islamic scholars? FUCK OUTTA HERE NIGGA YOU HAVE GONE MAD

CAGING AT THIS SUBHUMAN

I BET YOU WEIGH 90LBS

GOOD TROLL BTW


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> they are more likely to commit suicide


Well, then we should help them and make them feel better about their sexuality.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 26, 2021)

Cause AIDS and shit, and cause you get can/could get banned for being gay.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Cause AIDS and shit, and cause you get can/could get banned for being gay.


I'm not gay tho.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 26, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Cause AIDS and shit, and cause you get can/could get banned for being gay.


Do you have a pic of your avi that isn't smiling?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 26, 2021)

everyone hates on them, not just incels


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> everyone hates on them, not just incels


Cope.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 26, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> everyone hates on them, not just incels


Well yes assuming they have a basic grasp on morals and how to make a civilisation last more than 10 years.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Cope.


Hot cope


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 26, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Do you have a pic of your avi that isn't smiling?


No. I was searching for this same girl when searching for "dark hair smiling girl" and I am 99% sure this is the only captured evidence of her existence on the internet.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 26, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> No. I was searching for this same girl when searching for "dark hair smiling girl" and I am 99% sure this is the only captured evidence of her existence on the internet.


Well that is fair enough honestly, that is honestly the biggest fucking bruh moment in existence. Lemme try and find her lol


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Cope.


where i live, gay people get beaten up, if people say that they are ok with it, they usualy say that to not get into trouble.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 26, 2021)

I dont hate LBGT people who get on with it and don't push for a whole agenda. Do what you like, but just please- let everyone else be


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> where i live, gay people get beaten up, if people say that they are ok with it, they usualy say that to not get into trouble.


You don't live in the civilized world.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 26, 2021)

No we hate them because it's fucking degeneracy. I don't mind gay people. Oscar Wilde was gay. Morrissey was gay. But at least they didn't wear rainbow coloured outfits and swung massive dildos around in the street like the gays in my city. 

Transgenderism however is a straight up mental illness in most cases. Remember 41%.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You don't live in the civilized world.


ok, keep getting fucked in the ass then


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

@RealSurgerymax thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> jealousy


Yes br0 I'm totally jealous of this angelic princess


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

ᝪᝲᝳ said:


> Yes br0 I'm totally jealous of this angelic princess
> 
> View attachment 1009794


Way higher SMV than you have.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 26, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> No. I was searching for this same girl when searching for "dark hair smiling girl" and I am 99% sure this is the only captured evidence of her existence on the internet.


Couldn't find jack shit on even russian reverse image search oof but here you go another cute woman lmao


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 26, 2021)

I feel like hating gays is in human nature


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Feb 26, 2021)

Because supporting LGBTQXYIDGAF is satanic devil worship.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 26, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> everyone hates on them, not just incels


This


----------



## Blue (Feb 26, 2021)

Also the "give them an inch and they'll take a mile" mentality


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 26, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> I feel like hating gays is in human nature


not hating gays is like whites who support blm . Everyone supports it becouse its right to do, but inside they dont give a fuck. With gays, they say that they dont mind it but if they would find out that someone is gay they would try to stay away from him.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 26, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> not hating gays is like whites who support blm . Everyone supports it becouse its right to do, but inside they dont give a fuck. With gays, they say that they dont mind it but if they would find out that someone is gay they would try to stay away from him.


yes tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> With gays, they say that they dont mind it but if they would find out that someone is gay they would try to stay away from him.


Umm no. I have gay friends. Deep down u mirin.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Umm no. I have gay friends. Deep down u mirin.


ok then, where are u from btw? Propably some cucked place.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 26, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> not hating gays is like whites who support blm . Everyone supports it becouse its right to do, but inside they dont give a fuck. With gays, they say that they dont mind it but if they would find out that someone is gay they would try to stay away from him.


You say that but BLM is a bunch of thugs so shitty comparison, and gay people too shouldn't be supported.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 26, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> You say that but BLM is a bunch of thugs so shitty comparison, and gay people too shouldn't be supported.


i mean that similar situation where people say one thing and think other way


----------



## Sviken (Feb 26, 2021)

I don't hate the mentally ill, I want them to be treated in the best way possible, not encourage their lunacy.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

Incels should be happy that some men are gays. And gays tend to be better looking than straight men. Easier competition.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 26, 2021)

Have you ever heard of the mouse utopia expirement? Its observed a phenomena known as behavioral sink. The utopia started to fall when the mice started to exhibit homosexuality. This was then followed by cannibalism, which eventually led to the downfall of the utopia. I think this mouse utopia expirement scarily matches are current society.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 26, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> i mean that similar situation where people say one thing and think other way


That is a fair enough way to view it ngl, however both shouldn't be welcomed.


----------



## thecel (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @thecel what do you think?



I’m angry about how gay guys can get sex and relationships despite being utterly subhuman.

The average homosexual man on Grindr gets more attention than straight Chads* on Tinder.

*UPDATE: Maybe not as much as Chads, probably Chadlites.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 26, 2021)

thecel said:


> I’m angry about how gay guys can get sex and relationships despite being utterly subhuman.
> 
> The average homosexual man on Grindr gets more attention than straight Chads on Tinder.


So it's exactly the situation I described in the original post?


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 26, 2021)

Hope I reincarnate as a dog in my next life. At least I will get to fuck white women's pussy.


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Way higher SMV than you have.


Also way higher chance of roping than me.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 26, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life


"healthy"








Sexual Orientation Disparities in Sexually Transmitted Infections: Examining the Intersection Between Sexual Identity and Sexual Behavior


The terms MSM (men who have sex with men) and WSW (women who have sex with women) have been used with increasing frequency in the public health literature to examine sexual orientation disparities in sexual health. These categories, however, do not allow ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I see a lot of incels hating LGBT people here. Why they hate? Why do you guys care about what others do with their bodies?
> 
> The reason is pretty obvious. LGBT people are accepted by the majority in civilized countries. LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life. Incels face a completely different situation: Incels aren't accepted and incels don't have any sex at all. The reason is jealousy. Incels try to cope by hanging on old dogmas.
> 
> Hating LGBT people won't help you. It makes you non-NT in developed countries.


Well if you think about it op you would realise they hate them because they are literal faggots and i dont think nobody would envy a dick in ass lol also dont get me wrong i am not againist homosexual act but i am againist normalisation of it and child adaption made by homosexuals and lastly this has nothing to do with being developed this is just post-abrahamic society shock when people became atheist they tend to do and accept total opposite of abrahamic books (which is stupid af)


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Feb 27, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> nigga , they are more likely to commit suicide or molest kids , they are either brainwashed or mentally ill the "im just being myself bro" is total and utter cope , they are coping afterall .


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

Also probably most self described homosexuals are just molested kids ofc there are legit homosexuals but they are very few espacially lesbians.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 27, 2021)

I don’t hate anyone who’s LGBTQ I believe that everyone should be free to do what they want in a civilised and free society. Life is too short to care about what others do


----------



## lutte (Feb 27, 2021)

mirin your bait threads


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 27, 2021)

If they get enough rights they will destroy this world.There will be trans people and faggots only left. Also gay people didn't exist back in time because being gay is becoming a trend.Rarely who is born gay and it is probably because of shit diet or lack of testosterone as a kid. If kid is starting to behave weird,it should be given euthanasia so it wont make sick propagandas for being pussy and weak. Gay people are result of retarded parents that didn't care about children.Most kids are now being fed how it is normal and right thing.No its not stop coping its sickness and need to stop.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> If they get enough rights they will destroy this world.There will be trans people and faggots only left. Also gay people didn't exist back in time because being gay is becoming a trend.Rarely who is born gay and it is probably because of shit diet or lack of testosterone as a kid. If kid is starting to behave weird,it should be given euthanasia so it wont make sick propagandas for being pussy and weak. Gay people are result of retarded parents that didn't care about children.Most kids are now being fed how it is normal and right thing.No its not stop coping its sickness and need to stop.


Yeah back then being gay wasnt normal now people shame being masculine and being gay is normal


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Yeah back then being gay wasnt normal now people shame being masculine and being gay is normal


It isn't normal.They are making sickness as a trend.Being gay=being sick.Man is supposed to be man,sadly nowadays lack of parents attention,lack of testosterone,nature and quality food made them weak asf so they choose to feel different.I blame mostly world for praising sickness not actual individuals suffering from "being gay".Also most of them are weak,depressed just like all liberal activitists.We need to renew this world so there wouldnt be so much disorders and unhealthy people.If we do this,there would be no incels,no gay people,less actually retarded people,no prostitution,no satanic imagery and then everyone would be equally normal like we are supposed to be unlike now


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> It isn't normal.They are making sickness as a trend.Being gay=being sick.Man is supposed to be man,sadly nowadays lack of parents attention,lack of testosterone,nature and quality food made them weak asf so they choose to feel different.I blame mostly world for praising sickness not actual individuals suffering from "being gay".Also most of them are weak,depressed just like all liberal activitists.We need to renew this world so there wouldnt be so much disorders and unhealthy people.If we did this,there would be no incels,less actually retarded people,less promoting satanic imagery and then everyone would be equally normal like we are supposed to be unlike now


The bad thing is even the man who is againist this (feminism and other bullshit) have low T levels now. I think %60-%70 of forum is low t. If the soyboys are numale most pslers are numan who brags about masculinity all day but isnt actually masculine.


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> lesbians


"Lesbian" = chadsexual


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> mirin your bait threads


Not bait because I'm serious but it's obvious that I enjoy deranged people getting mad because I have based opinions.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> "Lesbian" = chadsexual


There is real lesbians but they are very very few as i say


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> The bad thing is even the man who is againist this (feminism and other bullshit) have low T levels now. I think %60-%70 of forum is low t. If the soyboys are numale most pslers are numan who brags about masculinity all day but isnt actually masculine.


That is true.But we can atleast help later generations look more masculine and behave masculine.I agree we are all betas here too,but most of it wasnt our choice.Most of our generations are already sick since birth,low prenatal T,weak but atleast we are aware of cause


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> There is real lesbians but they are very very few as i say


That's a cope tbh, more like they haven't found the "right" Chad yet.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 27, 2021)

They are cucked leftists


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> That is true.But we can atleast help later generations look more masculine and behave masculine.I agree we are all betas here too,but most of it wasnt our choice.Most of our generations are already sick since birth,low prenatal T,weak but atleast we are aware of cause


Your avi is low t bro


----------



## Deleted member 10602 (Feb 27, 2021)

not an incel but its just mental illness and they made a whole ass law about it being a crime if you don't use the proper gender and stuff ( Canada ) . This is just jewish bullshit niggeritis. I hate these LGBTQ niggers.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 27, 2021)

FallenPrime said:


> That's a cope tbh, more like they haven't found the "right" Chad yet.


Its all just trend plus excuse to ignore ugly males


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Your avi is low t bro


Yes but i am not spreading my failure towards others


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> Yes but i am not spreading my failure towards others


yeah blame yourself for all lol


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.











This guy is a low T virgin incel crying on the internet about the guys in the first 2 pictures.






@warpsociety @Daw @larsanova69 @doll @lutte @alriodai @LondonVillie @BalkanPig @whatamIdoinwithmylyf @TITUS @wateriswet @RealSurgerymax @Face is everything @Danish_Retard @Lmao @DatGuyYouLike @rightfulcel @Chadeep @thecel @Sviken @GigaChang @GreenTea @JM10 @BIGDICCJIM @Apeiron @Boneless Weirdo @SendMePicsToRate


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am high t had multiple gfs and i am againist it faggot what would you say now


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I am high t had multiple gfs and i am againist it faggot what would you say now


Even if you have had GFs you can have the soul of an incel.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't tag me I don't care about gay people. 

I actually used to like femboys quite a bit 2 months ago when I was in my porn addiction phase


----------



## lutte (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idc about gays, if two guys want to blast eachother's buttholes out fine. people who care too much about homosexuality are probably insecure in their sexuality, I've kissed men, doesn't make me gay


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Even if you have had GFs you can have the soul of an incel.


I am pretty nt man also stop normalising that you just want to appear normal in society but deep down you know this is wrong


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true avoid women they are the devil's spawn 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally should both be locked up.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> don't tag me I don't care about gay people.
> 
> I actually used to like femboys quite a bit 2 months ago when I was in my porn addiction phase


Also i would fuck femboys ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up you faggot
*Most are soyboys, like 99%. Low T is also Highly correlated with being gay according to studies. So stop defending those abused dogs. 
Thread closed.*


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> idc about gays, if two guys want to blast eachother's buttholes out fine. people who care too much about homosexuality are probably insecure in their sexuality, I've kissed men, doesn't make me gay


I haven't kissed a guy and I don't see myself doing it. French people like @Maesthetic like to do it tho. Once a drunk gay man offered me money if I go to this place. I didn't go.


----------



## Lars (Feb 27, 2021)

i am really simple if you are nice to me i am nice back doesnt care what type of skintone you have or sexual prefference


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Also i would fuck femboys ngl


everyone would

I used to think it was wrong, but it's probably the most straight and manly thing you could do other than raw sex with a female


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> i am really simple if you are nice to me i am nice back doesnt care what type of skintone you have or sexual prefference


Same here. Tagged just because you reacted to the original post.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Also i would fuck femboys ngl


Well, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Schnitzel (Feb 27, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> i am really simple if you are nice to me i am nice back doesnt care what type of skintone you have or sexual prefference


There's the big picture and the small one


----------



## Lars (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Same here. Tagged just because you reacted to the original post.


yeah why caring about gay people and others if they are happy i am glad for them


----------



## Deleted member 6577 (Feb 27, 2021)

Pietrosiek said:


> everyone hates on them, not just incels


im proud gay


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> everyone would
> 
> I used to think it was wrong, but it's probably the most straight and manly thing you could do other than raw sex with a female


Even Ottoman sultans did it it is like a sign of dominance


----------



## Schnitzel (Feb 27, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> yeah why caring about gay people and others if they are happy i am glad for them


What about the idea itself? not the ''people''?


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Even Ottoman sultans did it it is like a sign of dominance


I think in Ancient Greece they used to promote it


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> I think in Ancient Greece they used to promote it


Med people are like that tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> I think in Ancient Greece they used to promote it


Nah greeks are fags they fucked with their friends not just with femboys lol


----------



## Lmao (Feb 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> I've kissed men, doesn't make me gay


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Nah greeks are fags they fucked with their friends not just with femboys lol


damm


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 27, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Also i would fuck femboys ngl


@thehealingfields


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 27, 2021)

@lutte thoughts?


----------



## Lars (Feb 27, 2021)

Schnitzel said:


> What about the idea itself? not the ''people''?


nahh i dont care they also dont care what i do , i am not attracted to other males but i dont look weird if i see 2 guys kissing they wont judge me if i kissed my girlfriend and thats brings it back to if you are nice to me i am nice back


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

Homosexuality promotes animalistic behaviour (sex purely for pleasure).

This decays society and is unsustainable. It also is fucked up to accept homosexualitylaity, because many homosexuals are just guys angry at their dads and using it as a way to spite him. This is a very unhealthy way of handling the problem, and leads to irreparable consequences.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 27, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> @lutte thoughts?


He’s very tolerant imo


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Homosexuality promotes animalistic behaviour (sex purely for pleasure).


What exactly is the problem here?


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 27, 2021)

I don't care about what others do. Not my business. Not gatekeeping on someone's sexuality.


----------



## lutte (Feb 27, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> @lutte thoughts?


see my earlier post


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


definetly abnormal idk how you could think thats something to be proud of.i dont mind a person being gay and i knew people who were and i had no issues with them as long as they didnt get weird to me or something but that doesent mean i think that its good to be gay.gay people shouldnt be mistreated imo but we shouldnt be accused of being homophobic or transphobic just cause we dont agree that its normal to be trans/homo.this type of discussion shouldnt even exist for instance


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 27, 2021)

People here are bigots, and still think to patriarchy; in fact they hate women, curry and black people and LGBT. I opened a thread about I was down with the mood and people said I have to kill myself jfl.

Anyway on the other hand, LGBT is not doing a great job with their promisquity and in normalizing sexual behaviour. They look more like fucking animals than rational humans.
I meet some gay people in the past, they were in a group of friends of mine, and they are cocky, clingy, insecure, full of hate themselves, and sociopaths. They are selfish, but not in a good way, in a cringy way.
And don't let me talk about lesbians, jfl

Some are ok, and you can be friends with them without trouble, but a good 80% are like i described above.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 27, 2021)

lutte said:


> idc about gays, if two guys want to blast eachother's buttholes out fine. people who care too much about homosexuality are probably insecure in their sexuality, I've kissed men, doesn't make me gay


true. for me, I hate faggots and I hope they all are damned to hell fire but its not like I'll stop them if they want to fuck each other in the ass


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JFL most gay people are subhuman af, don't be fooled by the media


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> What exactly is the problem here?


Animals have no morals, they just follow their instincts without thinking.

When humans do that, society breaks down. Right now people are more animalistic than 50 years ago, therefore less civilised, therefore the West will collapse. Any civilisation which wishes to last at least 100 years must ban homosexuality.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

Daw said:


> Shut up you faggot
> *Most are soyboys, like 99%. Low T is also Highly correlated with being gay according to studies. So stop defending those abused dogs.
> Thread closed.*


These two have more T than your entire extended family


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Animals have no morals, they just follow their instincts without thinking.
> 
> When humans do that, society breaks down. Right now people are more animalistic than 50 years ago, therefore less civilised, therefore the West will collapse. Any civilisation which wishes to last at least 100 years must ban homosexuality.


Having sex for pleasure is rational behavior.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Having sex for pleasure is rational behavior.


Nah its animalistic to indulge in sex for pleasure. The only time it should be justified in a civilised society is during marriage, because it makes kids.

Fapping all day leads to pleasure, if all men did it then society would collapse too (happening right before our eyes).


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These two have more T than your entire extended family


Dude it is not a dick measurment concept lol who cares about who have higher t we are talking about homosexuality also no straight male envies them stop the cope please


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Nah its animalistic to indulge in sex for pleasure. The only time it should be justified in a civilised society is during marriage, because it makes kids.


Sex doesn't make kids if you use condoms lol.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zakkr01_ita said:


>




Also this, wtf.
Why it is ok if people reject me because i'm not good enough, but i can't reject a trans without looking like a disgusting dude full of prejudice.
I'm glad people in the comment section are on my same idea.


----------



## JonKragenKJV (Feb 27, 2021)

Here are some reasons why I hate homosexuality.

33% of fags ADMIT to minor/adult sex.
*Source*: _Family Research Institute, Lincoln, NE._

Fags commit more than 33% of all reported child molestations in the United States, which, assuming fags make up 2% of the population, means that 1 in 20 fags is a child molester, while 1 in 490 heterosexuals is a child molester.
*Source*: _Psychological Reports, 1986, 58, pp. 327-37._

73% of all fags have had sex with boys under 19 years of age.
*Source*: _Jay and Young. The Gay Report. Summit Books, 1979, p. 275._

Many fags admit that they are pedophiles: “The love between men and boys is at the foundation of homosexuality.”
*Source:* _San Francisco Sentinel, 27 March 1992._

In a 1992 study published in the Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy, sex researchers K. Freud and R. I. Watson found that homosexual males are three times more likely than straight men to engage in pedophilia, and that the average pedophile victimizes between 20 and 150 boys before being arrested.
*Source*: _K. Freund & R.I. Watson. “The Proportions of Heterosexual and Homosexual Pedophiles Among Sex Offenders Against Children: An Exploratory Study.” 18 34, Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy 34-43 (1992)._

A 1989 study in the Journal of Sex Research noted that ” . . . the proportion of sex offenders against male children among homosexual men is substantially larger than the proportion of sex offenders against female children among heterosexual men . . . the development of pedophilia is more closely linked with homosexuality than with heterosexuality.”
*Source*: _Kurt Freund, Robin Watson and Douglas Rienzo. “Heterosexuality, Homosexuality, and Erotic Age Preference.” Journal of Sex Research, February 1989 [Volume 26, Number 1], pages 107 to 117._

A 1988 study of 229 convicted child molesters published in the Archives of Sexual Behavior found that 86% of pedophiles described themselves as homosexual or bisexual.
*Source*: _W.D. Erickson, et al. “Behavior Patterns of Child Molesters.” 17 Archives of Sexual Behavior 77, 83 (1988)._

In a 1984 Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy article, sex researchers found that “The proportional prevalence of [male] offenders against male children in this group of 457 offenders against children was 36 percent.”
*Source*: _K. Freund, G. Heasman, I.G. Racansky, and G. Glancy. “Pedophilia and Heterosexuality vs. Homosexuality.” Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy, Fall 1984 [Volume 10, Number 3], pages 193 to 200._


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Sex doesn't make kids if you use condoms lol.


They should be banned too in a civilised society, because they enable animalistic behaviour. Condoms are a big part of the reason for the West's collapse as well.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> They should be banned too in a civilised society, because they enable animalistic behaviour. Condoms are a big part of the reason for the West's collapse as well.


West's collapse? The West is the most developed place on this planet. People from other places dream of moving to the west.


----------



## LooksPSL (Feb 27, 2021)

Never understood why anybody would hate lgbt people. Are they hurting anyone in any way? Then who gives a fuck


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These two have more T than your entire extended family


They are not a majority in the lgbt at all, and never will be


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> West's collapse? The West is the most developed place on this planet. People from other places dream of moving to the west.


Yeah because the West is living off past success, there is a lag between when a society engages in degenerate behaviour, and when the consequences of that begin to happen.

Quality of life is going downhill as we speak.


----------



## LooksPSL (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Animals have no morals, they just follow their instincts without thinking.
> 
> When humans do that, society breaks down. Right now people are more animalistic than 50 years ago, therefore less civilised, therefore the West will collapse. Any civilisation which wishes to last at least 100 years must ban homosexuality.


Human morals are just as instinctive and biological as animal instincts. Everything you think is based on how your brain is wired and operates from years of evolution.

Empathy, love, honor, etc, they all developed because they helped the human species survive


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> Human morals are just as instinctive and biological as animal instincts. Everything you think is based on how your brain is wired and operates from years of evolution.


Human morals should come from logic, I'm looking at whats needed for the most high quality of life and prosperous society possible.

The evidence shows that sexual restraint leads to an improved society that can last.


----------



## LooksPSL (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Human morals should come from logic, I'm looking at whats needed for the most high quality of life and prosperous society possible.
> 
> The evidence shows that sexual restraint leads to an improved society that can last.


Logic also is man made and is perceived by you because of evolution. Humans are animals. They act how they act because their brain is wired that way. We act how we act because our brains are wired that way. That’s it.

Also other animals do have morals. When a baby elephant is dying, the adult elephants try to help it, why? The same reason an adult human would help a dying human baby


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2021)

Endorsing the actual problem (not their sexual preferences but jewish lobbies and shit). Fighting for unrelevant nuisances.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 27, 2021)

Dnr also OP is an abused fatherless homosexual.


----------



## JonKragenKJV (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Human morals should come from logic, I'm looking at whats needed for the most high quality of life and prosperous society possible.
> 
> The evidence shows that sexual restraint leads to an improved society that can last.


Homosexuality always leads to other perversions, look at ancient Greece, homosexuality was part of their culture as well as pedophilia, bestiality, prostitution, and other perversions.


----------



## LooksPSL (Feb 27, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> nigga , they are more likely to commit suicide or molest kids , they are either brainwashed or mentally ill the "im just being myself bro" is total and utter cope , they are coping afterall .


A group of people that is disproportionately disowned by their family, bullied in school, treated like 2nd class citizens by society is more likely to kill themselves?

Mind blown.

If you really gave a shit that they killed themselves how about stop treating them like their pieces of garbage


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> Logic also is man made and is perceived by you because of evolution. Humans are animals. They act how they act because their brain is wired that way. We act how we act because our brains are wired that way. That’s it.
> 
> Also other animals do have morals. When a baby elephant is dying, the adult elephants try to help it, why? The same reason an adult human would help a dying human baby


Yes but humans have initial instincts then we have a layer of logic on top of that, which allows us to override those initial instincts if we see it fit.

Animals dont, they blindly follow instincts all their life.

Men have an instinct to jack off 24/7, but we can look at logic of why its not good in the long-term, and fight against our instinct trying to make us fap.

You dont want a society of people following their first instinct, because then the society degenerates and gives a lower quality of life for everybody, and eventually gets taken over by another civilisation.


----------



## LooksPSL (Feb 27, 2021)

JonKragenKJV said:


> Homosexuality always leads to other perversions, look at ancient Greece, homosexuality was part of their culture as well as pedophilia, bestiality, prostitution, and other perversions.
> View attachment 1012281
> View attachment 1012283
> View attachment 1012284
> ...


Strong understanding of correlation vs causation 

Adults were legally allowed to mary kids in early America even though homosexuality was illegal. Same is true for many places


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

JonKragenKJV said:


> Homosexuality always leads to other perversions, look at ancient Greece, homosexuality was part of their culture as well as pedophilia, bestiality, prostitution, and other perversions.
> View attachment 1012281
> View attachment 1012283
> View attachment 1012284
> ...


Yep, if strict rules are not enforced, it looks like it domino effects into all sorts of other unusual sexual behaviours, which is a mark fo a sex addicted society. We all know the more you watch porn, the more hardcore and weird shit you need to watch to get the same high. This is whats showing to happen in your piece of evidence after homosexuality is accepted (opening can of worms which cant be closed afterwards).


----------



## LooksPSL (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Yes but humans have initial instincts then we have a layer of logic on top of that, which allows us to override those initial instincts if we see it fit.
> 
> Animals dont, they blindly follow instincts all their life.
> 
> ...


More “advanced” mammals like chimps, gorillas, dogs, lions, definitely are not acting only on impulse 24/7

How is gay sex any more impulsive than me hooking up with a girl just because she has big boobs?


----------



## JonKragenKJV (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Yep, if strict rules are not enforced, it looks like it domino effects into all sorts of other unusual sexual behaviours, which is a mark fo a sex addicted society. We all know the more you watch porn, the more hardcore and weird shit you need to watch to get the same high. This is whats showing to happen in your piece of evidence after homosexuality is accepted (opening can of worms which cant be closed afterwards).


Watching hardcore pornography leads to worse perversions as well. Your brain has dopamine receptors, and the more you pump your sex drive, the more dopamine is produced, and eventually, there won't be enough dopamine receptors to handle it, so it causes the viewer to get into more hardcore perversions.


----------



## JonKragenKJV (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Yep, if strict rules are not enforced, it looks like it domino effects into all sorts of other unusual sexual behaviours, which is a mark fo a sex addicted society. We all know the more you watch porn, the more hardcore and weird shit you need to watch to get the same high. This is whats showing to happen in your piece of evidence after homosexuality is accepted (opening can of worms which cant be closed afterwards).


Homosexuality is a gateway to pedophilia.

33% of sodomites ADMIT to minor/adult sex.
*Source*: _Family Research Institute, Lincoln, NE._

Sodomites commit more than 33% of all reported child molestations in the United States, which, assuming fags make up 2% of the population, means that 1 in 20 fags is a child molester, while 1 in 490 heterosexuals is a child molester.
*Source*: _Psychological Reports, 1986, 58, pp. 327-37._

73% of all sodomites have had sex with boys under 19 years of age.
*Source*:_ Jay and Young. The Gay Report. Summit Books, 1979, p. 275._

Many homosexuals admit that they are pedophiles: “The love between men and boys is at the foundation of homosexuality.”
*Source*: _San Francisco Sentinel, 27 March 1992._

In a 1992 study published in the Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy, sex researchers K. Freud and R. I. Watson found that homosexual males are three times more likely than straight men to engage in pedophilia, and that the average pedophile victimizes between 20 and 150 boys before being arrested.
*Source*: _K. Freund & R.I. Watson. “The Proportions of Heterosexual and Homosexual Pedophiles Among Sex Offenders Against Children: An Exploratory Study.” 18 34, Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy 34-43 (1992)._

A 1989 study in the Journal of Sex Research noted that ” . . . the proportion of sex offenders against male children among homosexual men is substantially larger than the proportion of sex offenders against female children among heterosexual men . . . the development of pedophilia is more closely linked with homosexuality than with heterosexuality.”
*Source*: _Kurt Freund, Robin Watson and Douglas Rienzo. “Heterosexuality, Homosexuality, and Erotic Age Preference.” Journal of Sex Research, February 1989 [Volume 26, Number 1], pages 107 to 117._

A 1988 study of 229 convicted child molesters published in the Archives of Sexual Behavior found that 86% of pedophiles described themselves as homosexual or bisexual.
*Source*: _W.D. Erickson, et al. “Behavior Patterns of Child Molesters.” 17 Archives of Sexual Behavior 77, 83 (1988)._

In a 1984 Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy article, sex researchers found that “The proportional prevalence of [male] offenders against male children in this group of 457 offenders against children was 36 percent.”
*Source*: _K. Freund, G. Heasman, I.G. Racansky, and G. Glancy. “Pedophilia and Heterosexuality vs. Homosexuality.” Journal of Sex and Marital Therapy, Fall 1984 [Volume 10, Number 3], pages 193 to 200._


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> How is gay sex any more impulsive than me hooking up with a girl just because she has big boobs?


Its not, they're both behaviours which lead to an unsustainable society.


----------



## LooksPSL (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Its not, they're both behaviours which lead to an unsustainable society.


At least your consistent. Many people aren’t


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 27, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> At least your consistent. Many people aren’t


Thank you man. 

Have a quick read through this 


Why Sexual Morality May be Far More Important than You Ever Thought



Its basically proving that its impossible to have a sexually liberated society and at the same time one that is civilised/sustainable.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 27, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Nah its animalistic to indulge in sex for pleasure. The only time it should be justified in a civilised society is during marriage, because it makes kids.
> 
> Fapping all day leads to pleasure, if all men did it then society would collapse too (happening right before our eyes).


I would argue sex for pleasure should be allowed within committed relationships because it does nothing but strengthen the bond between the two


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Feb 27, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> disowned by their family, bullied in school, treated like 2nd class citizens by society


Blame those who indoctrinated those innocent kids in the first place you absolute retard , kids dont just simply come out with this absurd shit , they re either indoctrinated or they went through trauma ( in this case it becomes a coping mechanism), which only proves they should be treated as what they are , mentally ill people . 

*"It appears that at least a third of all the reported child molestations involve homosexual acts" 
"Those who practice homosexual acts are at least 12 times more apt to molest a child sexually"*

jfl this is what you stand for





Homosexual Molestation of Children/Sexual Interaction of Teacher and Pupil | Office of Justice Programs







www.ojp.gov





I would send your jaw flying to the moon you faggot .


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> mentally ill people .


Mentally ill people should be treated well so not sure what you are saying.


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Mentally ill people should be treated well so not sure what you are saying.


Didnt mention how they should be treated at all so *not sure what you are not sure about *. Anyways mentally ill people should end up in a psych ward .


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 27, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> Didnt mention how they should be treated at all so *not sure what you are not sure about *. Anyways mentally ill people should end up in a psych ward .


Nope, why should they? A lot of mentally ill people live without problems when they take their meds.


----------



## LooksPSL (Feb 27, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> Blame those who indoctrinated those innocent kids in the first place you absolute retard , kids dont just simply come out with this absurd shit , they re either indoctrinated or they went through trauma ( in this case it becomes a coping mechanism), which only proves they should be treated as what they are , mentally ill people .
> 
> *"It appears that at least a third of all the reported child molestations involve homosexual acts"
> "Those who practice homosexual acts are at least 12 times more apt to molest a child sexually"*
> ...


But we’re not talking about pedophiles we’re talking about gay people.

Men are more likely to be pedophiles than women, so should I hate all men now? Same logic.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Feb 27, 2021)

realtime said:


> not an incel but its just mental illness and they made a whole ass law about it being a crime if you don't use the proper gender and stuff ( Canada ) . This is just jewish bullshit niggeritis. I hate these LGBTQ niggers.



Gay and trans (or any alternative gender identity) is not the same thing. The LGBT “Community” is a sham. It only exists in the media and among the local freak scene/outcasts.

A lot of gay people dont give a damn about the “struggles” of trans people. As far as I am concerned you can mislabel them all you want. In one liberal city I lived in it seemed like the trend was to be a they/them. I would never go out of my way to remember who is they/them. If you look more like a boy I would say “he” and more like a girl I would say “she” and people would often correct me (which made no difference.)


----------



## TITUS (Feb 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> These are high-T manly men who have an active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro, just got on the ignore list.


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 1, 2021)

U should be banned 
Looks we incels reject all the social progress or regress make in the last 100 years that includes LGBTqrst 
Gays are abnormal and should never be accepted by civil society is there a requirement thst to have a modem civilization we must accept the gay lol China doesn't and it's the 2nd biggest economy


----------



## disillusioned (Mar 1, 2021)

They contribute to western degeneracy.


----------



## LooksPSL (Mar 1, 2021)

Selfahate said:


> U should be banned
> Looks we incels reject all the social progress or regress make in the last 100 years that includes LGBTqrst
> Gays are abnormal and should never be accepted by civil society is there a requirement thst to have a modem civilization we must accept the gay lol China doesn't and it's the 2nd biggest economy


You’re an incel, nobody values your opinion on anything


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 1, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> You’re an incel, nobody values your opinion on anything


 And so are the faggots that fuck each other they are incels in denial


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 2, 2021)

Selfahate said:


> lol China doesn't and it's the 2nd biggest economy


On a per-capita basis, which matters the most, China isn't very rich yet. But sure, the Chinese economy has been growing well, and it's good for them and for me. 

In the biggest Chinese cities being gay is being more accepted every year.


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 2, 2021)

@RealSurgerymax can gay men tell apart good-looking and less good-looking women? Sure they can tell apart 2/10 landwhale and 9/10 stacy, but what about more subtle differences e.g. 6/10 and 8/10 women?


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 2, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> On a per-capita basis, which matters the most, China isn't very rich yet. But sure, the Chinese economy has been growing well, and it's good for them and for me.
> 
> In the biggest Chinese cities being gay is being more accepted every year.


And that's not the reason they are a growing economy the reason is hypercapatalism 
Also yes the fags are faggots are gaining acceptancy but soon there will be a backlash 
Before the the Nazi party there was antifa


----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 2, 2021)

Selfahate said:


> And that's not the reason they are a growing economy the reason is hypercapatalism
> Also yes the fags are faggots are gaining acceptancy but soon there will be a backlash
> Before the the Nazi party there was antifa


No one claimed that being more accepting towards gays is the reason why the Chinese economy is growing. 

Nope, no backlash. The pro-LGBT movement is going full steam ahead in China.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Mar 2, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @RealSurgerymax can gay men tell apart good-looking and less good-looking women? Sure they can tell apart 2/10 landwhale and 9/10 stacy, but what about more subtle differences e.g. 6/10 and 8/10 women?



Yes they can ✅


----------



## Selfahate (Mar 2, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> No one claimed that being more accepting towards gays is the reason why the Chinese economy is growing.
> 
> Nope, no backlash. The pro-LGBT movement is going full steam ahead in China.


Yes there is you just can't see it because China doesn't have freespeech and most people are indifferent to faggsts


----------



## GetShrekt (Mar 12, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> You’re an incel, nobody values your opinion on anything


I valued his opinion faggot


----------



## GetShrekt (Mar 12, 2021)

OP is gay


----------



## Henry77 (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm not incel but I really don't hate gay people. Don't take any dumb advice or standard from this site which is a toxic shithole!


----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 6, 2021)

healthy sex lives fucking lol


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 30, 2022)

Good topic.


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Aug 30, 2022)

wdym, literally every high T male dislikes lgbtq, even if they are slaying


----------



## alriodai (Aug 30, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Good topic.


you was so early based, i was ugh reacting you like the comformist brainwashed goofball i was, didn't even think for myself, saw people on this forum hating gays and youtube alt right incels hating gays and i was just following the hate train like the sheep i was

met some gay ppl IRL and they was super cool IRL, nothing like this forum or the youtube shit painted them to be

i wish i was based earlier

mirin you


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Aug 30, 2022)

Religion.


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Aug 30, 2022)

I probably posted before but they spread disease then expect us to pickup the tab

Also can be annoying, even dangerous, if you are a young boy


----------



## Deleted member 18153 (Aug 30, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> I see a lot of incels hating LGBT people here. Why they hate? Why do you guys care about what others do with their bodies?
> 
> The reason is pretty obvious. LGBT people are accepted by the majority in civilized countries. LGBT people tend to have a healthy sex life. Incels face a completely different situation: Incels aren't accepted and incels don't have any sex at all. The reason is jealousy. Incels try to cope by hanging on old dogmas.
> 
> Hating LGBT people won't help you. It makes you non-NT in developed countries.


i don't


----------



## thecel (Aug 30, 2022)

Deleted member 8832 said:


> Yes br0 I'm totally jealous of this angelic princess
> 
> View attachment 1009794



Retard cope.

You should be envious of them *because they’re happier than you.*

Envy people’s happiness, not the things they have/are.


----------

